# Hilfe Illustrator Füllung auslaufen lassen



## mahoney2k2 (20. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Logo für den Druck umarbeiten, von Pixel zu Vektor.
so weit hat auch alles geklappt, ich habe nur mit den schrägen grauen Flächen das Problem das ich es nicht hin bekomme sie so auslaufen zu lassen wie auf dem Bild. 




Wäre für hilfe dankbar.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Another (20. März 2012)

Sieht jetzt eher so aus wie die Kohle-Pinsel in Illustrator.

Öffne ma die Pinsel-Bibliothek und klick auf die künstlierischen Pinselspitzen, wo sich die Kreide u. Kohle Pinselspitzen befinden. Alternativ bastelst du dir halt selbst 'nen Musterpinsel (oder versuchst die Grafik zu vektorisieren).


----------



## mahoney2k2 (20. März 2012)

Hallo,
also mit den Pinseln hab ich auch schon probiert aber das gefällt mir nicht.
Werde jetzt mal versuchen den Balken zu vektorisieren und in einen Pinsel zu verwandeln. 

Danke dir jedenfalls.

Edit: Ich bin echt am verzweifeln mit diesem Programm, jetzt habe ich es fast so wie ich es haben möchte hab auch die eine Fläche kopiert so das ich sie oben und unten habe jetzt möchte ich das spiegeln so das ich die schrägen auch auf der anderen Seite habe.
Jedoch dreht er sie praktisch nur, sie sind nachher auf der anderen Seite aber stehen über Kopf.

Ich gehe auf Spiegeln setze den ersten Punkt rechts etwas über den beiden Objekten, bei gedrückter alt Taste setze ich den zweiten Punkt rechts etwas unter den Objekten.
Dann bekomme ich sie auf der rechten Seite aber sie stehen auf dem Kopf, das ist doch kein Spiegeln das ist Drehen.

Edit2:
Jetzt habe ich es, lag am Pinsel musste es umwandeln in Objekt.


----------

